# Listen to Paris Hilton's new song "Stars Are Blind"



## Pink_minx (Jun 2, 2006)

*OK when i first heard that Paris Hilton was coming out with an album i cringed.  IMHO i like her, but i was skeptical about this and thought it would be horrible! but luckily her song is pretty decent.  Its not bad at all and I actually like the song.  It sounds similar to Gwen Stefani's song with that jamaican beat reggae sound haha.... I listened to it like 3 times I felt like I wanted to go to Hawaii and sip on some coconut juice...mmm sry I need a vacation here ugh! but just listen to is and post what you think about it.*
http://www.sendspace.com/file/1selso


----------



## aziajs (Jun 3, 2006)

It's not horrible.  I could see it getting airplay and being on TRL and all that good stuff.  She does have a whole Gwen Stefani thing going on.  I actually wouldn't even know it was Paris.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 6, 2006)

who knew Paris could sing? ha, wow. not very well, but she's not terrible either...shit.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 6, 2006)

meh =/ i heard this on the radio today and i'm not impressed.. it sounds waaaay too much like a gwen stefani wannabe.. meh =/


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 10, 2006)

oh thats awful just awful the instrumentals are dreadful sounds like total cheesy pop


----------



## mitziedoll (Jun 10, 2006)

I have to agree.  I think it sounds REALLY cheesy.  Paris has a weak voice overshadowed by instrumentals.  Gwen would be pissed if anyone compared her to Paris.  Plus the SKA thing went out in the 90's.


----------



## ninabruja (Jun 10, 2006)

i don't think it sounds like her (its obviously had a lot of work done..) but the song is catchy and cute, i like it.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 10, 2006)

I actually really love it. It's so summery and fun.


----------



## roxybc (Jun 11, 2006)

I like it!  If they played it on the radio and told us it was Gwen Stefani everyone would love it! I'm not too crazy about the video, but I have always kind of liked her, although not so much now, but I do really like the song, and its about frigging time she finally released a single, because this album was supposed to be released like 3 years ago!


Now we just have to wait for Nicole Richie's album to come out, it's on the way..........who will win this battle??????


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Jun 11, 2006)

I haven't heard the song, but remember : anything can be done in a studio, I doubt that she'll ever perform live and not do lipsynch, I haven't seen the video yet, but my bf did and told me it was the usual Paris...meh


----------



## roxybc (Jun 11, 2006)

She sings in public all the time when she goes out and parties with her Hollywood friends, I've seen some pics of her doing it, and some random videos.  She sang happy birthday to Hugh Hefner at his 80th birthday party, and I have an old song of hers that was leaked out about a year ago, it's ok.......


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Jun 11, 2006)

I really think this song is awful, possibly one of the worst I've ever heard. I'm quite suprised because I like a lot of music and if you have her money even if you can't sing you can come up with a catchy tune, but this realllllly isn't one. I do however like Nicole Richies Dandelion, but the lyrics are absolutely absymal, they should stick to  what they do best, standing around looking pretty


----------



## roxybc (Jun 11, 2006)

I didn't even know that Nicole's single was released! I downloaded it last night, and I really liked it.  

Thanks!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 11, 2006)

OH god, this song is really bad.  Her voice is layered on top of itself 408006 times to make it sound stronger.


----------



## ChynaSkye (Jun 11, 2006)

yeah the song itself is not my style
comparing it to gwen is blastfamy! lol
the thing that bothered me when i hear it is that her 
voice sounds weak compared to the music


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 28, 2006)

Bleh, it's not that great. I don't hate it though, I just wouldn't bother downloading it. The question is...can she sing acapella? I doubt it.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 28, 2006)

I have two words....Haaated it!!! Two snaps with a twist.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 29, 2006)

this song makes me want to plug my ears up with cotton balls, i really dont like this song.  Ok I HATE.. i know hate it a strong word to use... but really thats how i feel.  Gosh now in days they let anyone sing


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jul 29, 2006)

The fact that Paris Hilton HAS a song out makes me laugh.  She is so ridiculous, she's like a caricature.

 Quote:

  they should stick to what they do best, standing around looking pretty


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 30, 2006)

its even better that she has her own book and its FILLED with pictures of herself.. haha ...


----------



## Mandaryna (Jul 30, 2006)

I really dislike her but the song's okay.


----------



## coco.butter. (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Coco_Hailey* 
_I haven't heard the song, but remember : anything can be done in a studio, I doubt that she'll ever perform live and not do lipsynch, I haven't seen the video yet, but my bf did and told me it was the usual Paris...meh_

 
thats absolutely positively truee; it doesnt sound liek her at all.


----------

